# Νταϊλίκια, νταβατζιλίκια και άλλες λέξεις σε (ι)λίκι(α)



## nickel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ασχολιόμουν χτες για κάποιο λόγο με ορισμένες λέξεις που τελειώνουν σε *(ι)λίκι* και, μετά κι από συζήτηση με φίλους, βρήκα ότι υπάρχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον —γλωσσικό, ετυμολογικό, μεταφραστικό— με όλη αυτή την παρέα (των λέξεων). Μάζεψα τις πιο συνηθισμένες απ’ αυτές που υπάρχουν στο ΛΚΝ, έκανα προσθήκες και από άλλα λεξικά (αναφέρω ποια). Είναι πολύ ζωντανό αυτό το επίθημα, άρα θα λείπουν από τα λεξικά κι άλλες λέξεις της μόδας (να μας τις πείτε αν τις ξέρετε). Ήθελα να προσθέσω δύο: τη μία (τα _χαϊλίκια_) την έχει ήδη το Αντίστροφο (είναι ωραία περίπτωση παντρέματος αγγλικής λέξης με τουρκόφερτο επίθημα, όπως και το _σταριλίκι_). Την άλλη, την πιο αργκοτική, το _τζιβιτζιλίκι_ (πόσες λέξεις έχουμε με πέντε «ι»;) την έχει το slang.gr.

Προκύπτει και ένα θέμα ορθογραφίας: το ΛΚΝ μένει πιστό στην παλιά ορθογραφία _νταηλίκι_, το ΛΝΕΓ διορθώνει σε _*νταϊλίκι*_. Συμφωνώ ότι το _νταϊλίκι_ είναι η πιο «σωστή» ορθογραφία. (Το *_καθηγητηλίκι_ που υπάρχει στο παρακάτω κείμενο του ΛΝΕΓ –και το έχω διορθώσει εδώ– είναι παρόραμα. Στο λήμμα _καθηγητής_ έχουν το σωστό, _καθηγητιλίκι_.)

*-ιλίκι* &* -λίκι* : επίθημα ουδέτερων ουσιαστικών παράγωγων από ουσιαστικά• δηλώνει συχνά μειωτικά το επάγγελμα, την ασχολία ή την ιδιότητα που έχουν σχέση με το σημαινόμενο από την πρωτότυπη λέξη: _(βουλευτής) βουλευτιλίκι, (δικηγόρος) δικηγοριλίκι, (καθηγητής) καθηγητιλίκι, (υπουργός) υπουργιλίκι, (μασκαράς) μασκαραλίκι._ [τουρκ. -lık _-ι_: _μασκαρα-λίκι_ < τουρκ. maskaralιk, ιδίως σε λ. τουρκ. προέλ. με θέμα σε _ : νταη-λίκι < dayιlιk, μπεκρ-ιλίκι < bekrılık, με επέκτ. σε λ. χωρίς θέμα σε  : καραγκιοζ-(ι)λίκι < karagözlük, ζορ-ιλίκι < zorluk και τελικά σε λ. όχι τουρκ. προέλ.: υπουργ-ιλίκι (< υπουργ-ός)]__ (ΛΚΝ)

*-λίκι* (λαϊκ.) παραγωγικό επίθημα που δηλώνει ιδιότητα: δασκα-λίκι, δικηγορι-λίκι, καθηγητι-λίκι, αντρι-λίκι.
[ΕΤΥΜ- Παραγ. επίθημα τής Ν. Ελληνικής από το τουρκ. -lık, που πρωτοεμφανίζεται σε λ. δανεισμένες από την Τουρκική (πβ. νταϊλίκι < dayιlιk, χαρτζιλίκι < harçlιk κ.ά.) και επεκτάθηκε αρχικώς σε ουσ. με χαρακτήρα θέματος -λ- (πβ. δασκαλίκι, υπαλληλίκι), αργότερα δε και σε άλλα ουσ. (συνήθ. με μειωτική σημ.). Από τον τ. -λίκι σχηματίστηκε στη συνέχεια και παρεκτετ. τ. -ιλίκι με (φωνητική) απόσπαση τού -ι- από το θέμα λέξεων (τουρκικών) με χαρακτήρα /i/, ο οποίος καθιερώθηκε να γράφεται -ιλίκι, π.χ. μπεκρής - μπεκριλίκι, υπουργός - υπουργιλίκι, πρόεδρος - προεδριλίκι, άντρας ~ αντριλίκι κ.ά.]. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Θα καταθέσω (αργότερα) μεταφράσματα για κάποιες απ’ αυτές τις λέξεις, αλλά προς το παρόν ακολουθεί η λίστα με τις πιο γνωστές. Δεν βάζω λέξεις που μας ήρθαν έτοιμες μαζί με το lık τους, π.χ. το καλαμπαλίκι, το χαρτζιλίκι, το τσιφλίκι ή το φισεκλίκι. (Με την ευκαιρία, έμαθα τι σημαίνει και το αλλαξοβασιλίκι, μεταπολίτευση.)

(Κοραής = το ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό Κοραής)

αγαπητιλίκι (Κοραής)
αλκοολίκι, αλκολίκι
αντριλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
αραλίκι
αρματολίκι
αρχηγιλίκι
αρχοντιλίκι
ασικλίκι
ατζαμιλίκι (Γεωργακά)
αφεντιλίκι (Αντίστροφο)
βεντετιλίκι (Αντίστροφο)
βουλευτιλίκι
γεροντοκοριλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
γκομενιλίκι
δασκαλίκι
δεσποτιλίκι (Κοραής)
δημαρχιλίκι
δημοσιοϋπαλληλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ, Αντίστροφο)
δικηγοριλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
εργενιλίκι (Αντίστροφο)
ζοριλίκι
ζορμπαλίκι
ηρωιλίκι (Κοραής)
θεριακλίκι
καθηγητιλίκι
καουμποϊλίκι
καπετανλίκι
καραγκιοζιλίκι
κερατιλίκι (Κοράης)
κιμπαρλίκι
κοροϊδιλίκι
κουμπαριλίκι (Αντίστροφο, Κοραής)
μασκαραλίκι, μασκαριλίκι
μαστοριλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
μεζεκλίκι
μπεκιαριλίκι, μπεκιαρλίκι (Κοραής)
μπεκριλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
μπινελίκι
νταβατζιλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
νταηλίκι, νταϊλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
παζαριλίκι
πασαλίκι
προεδριλίκι
ραχατλίκι, ραχατιλίκι
ρεζιλίκι
σακατιλίκι
σταριλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
τεμπελίκι (Αντίστροφο, Κοραής)
τζαμιλίκι
τσαμπουκαλίκι (ΛΝΕΓ)
τσιγαριλίκι
τσοπανιλίκι (Κοραής)
υπαλληλίκι
υπουργιλίκι
φισεκλίκι
χαϊλίκι (Αντίστροφο)
χαμαλίκι
χουβαρνταλίκι, κουβαρνταλίκι_


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα, μερακλίδικο :)


nickel said:


> Δεν βάζω λέξεις που μας ήρθαν έτοιμες μαζί με το lık τους, π.χ. το καλαμπαλίκι, το χαρτζιλίκι, το τσιφλίκι ή το φισεκλίκι.


Νομίζω πως είναι πιθανό κάποιες από τις παρακάτω λέξεις να έχουν έρθει έτοιμες, γιατί υπάρχουν και στα τουρκικά:



αραλίκι | aralık, Aralık: Το άραγμα, το κενό διάστημα μεταξύ δύο πραγμάτων αλλά και ο Δεκέμβριος (οι μήνες στα τουρκικά έχουν ονόματα που συνδέονται με τις γεωργικές εργασίες, και οι αγρότες το Δεκέμβριο κάθονται).
ασικλίκι | aşıklık: αφοσίωση, το να είσαι ερωτευμένος 
ατζαμιλίκι | acemilik: η ατζαμοσύνη (το να είσαι Πέρσης, δηλαδή ) 
ζοριλίκι | zorluk: η δυσκολία (zor: δύσκολος)
ζορμπαλίκι | zorbalık: η αυταρχικότητα 
καουμποϊλίκι | kovboyluk – αυτό το βάζω πιο πολύ για να υπάρχει η αντιστοιχία, νομίζω ότι εδώ υπάρχει παράλληλος σχηματισμός.
Καπετανλίκι | kaptanlık: η έννοια είναι ίδια.
Κιμπαρλίκι | kibarlık: η ευγένεια
Μεζεκλίκι | mezelik: κάτι που μπορεί να σερβιριστεί ως μεζές 
μπεκιαριλίκι, μπεκιαρλίκι | bekârlık: η ιδιότητα του εργένη 
νταηλίκι, νταϊλίκι | dayılık: η έννοια είναι ίδια
παζαριλίκι | pazarlık: παζάρι
πασαλίκι | paşalık: η έννοια είναι ίδια
ραχατλίκι, ραχατιλίκι | rahatlık: η έννοια είναι ίδια
ρεζιλίκι | rezillik: η έννοια είναι ίδια 
σακατιλίκι | sakatlık: η έννοια είναι ίδια 
τεμπελίκι | tembellik: η τεμπελιά 
τζαμιλίκι | camlık: η έννοια είναι ίδια
τσιγαριλίκι | sigaralık: τσιγαριλίκι και πίπα τσιγάρου
τσοπανιλίκι | çobanlık: η έννοια είναι ίδια 
φισεκλίκι | fişeklik: η έννοια είναι ίδια 
χαμαλίκι | hamallık: η έννοια είναι ίδια, αλλά η λέξη σημαίνει και την ιδιότητα του χαμάλη.
χουβαρνταλίκι, κουβαρνταλίκι | hovardalık: η έννοια είναι ίδια, αλλά στα τουρκικά η λέξη είναι αρνητικής σημασίας, σημαίνει ότι κάποιος το παρακάνει.
Γενικώς, αυτό που είναι ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι ενώ στα τουρκικά το επίθημα -lik δημιουργεί απλώς παράγωγα, στα ελληνικά δημιουργεί λέξεις χαμηλότερου ρέτζιστερ, όπως όμως συμβαίνει με όλες τις τουρκικές λέξεις.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
Προς το παρόν, το ονοφτόπικ μου: προσθέτω το σκέτο _*λίκι*_, το κοτσάνι του σταφυλιού, διαλεκτικό στην Κρήτη (δεν ξέρω για αλλού).

Δείγμα από μια αρκετά καλή ιστοσελίδα (πραγματολογικά, αν και όχι τόσο ορθογραφικά, π.χ. ρόγες αντί για ρώγες) για τον τρυγητό, από την Τουρλωτή Σητείας (τα λημέρια μου):

Τα συγκομιζόμενα με τον τρόπο αυτό σταφύλια μεταφέρονται στα συσκευαστήρια του εξαγωγέα, όπου άλλο συνεργείο από έμπειρες γυναίκες -τις συσκευάστριες- τα απλώνει προσεκτικά σε μεγάλους πάγκους και απ' εκεί τα παίρνει και τα τοποθετεί σε κιβωτίδια -τελαράκια των δέκα κιλών- κατά τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε τα *λίκια (κοτσάνια) των σταφυλιών* να βρίσκονται στον πάτο (πυθμένα) του τελάρου και οι ρόγες σ' ένα καλλιτεχνικό σύμπλεγμα να πιάνουν ολόκληρη την επιφάνεια του κιβωτίου, την οποία και επικαλύπτουν τελικά με ωραίο ανθεκτικό χρωματιστό ειδικό χαρτί.

όπου υπάρχει και το *αραλίκι* με μια σημασία μάλλον σπάνια σήμερα, της χαραμάδας - 1[SUP]η[/SUP] σημασία στον Γεωργακά, η οποία έχει δώσει μάλιστα και μεταφορική έννοια, της ευκαιρίας (βλ. και get one's foot in the door):

*αραλίκι* [aralíci] το, ① opening, gap, crack (syn άνοιγμα 5, αραμάδα, ρωγμή L, σχισμή, χαραμάδα): ο βράχος έχει ένα ~ | κοιτάζει από τ' αραλίκια της πόρτας ② fig opportunity, occasion, chance (syn ευκαιρία): poem μα βρήκεν ~ ο Σούραυλος και ξεπετιέται πάλε (Kazantz Od 7.667) ③ inactivity, idleness, laziness (syn καθισιό, τεμπελιά, χουζούρι): καλόμαθε στο ~ | του αρέσει το ~ στο καφενείο [fr Turk aralik]


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2013)

Από τη βιασύνη μου δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής. Δεν αποκλείω να ήρθαν έτοιμες οι λέξεις από τα τουρκικά, μαζί με το λικ τους, που το κάναμε λίκι. Ήθελα να αποκλείσω τις λέξεις που δεν είχαν διάφανο θέμα, π.χ. το καλαμπαλίκι. Βλέπω ότι ξέχασα να αφαιρέσω το _αραλίκι_. Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις έχουμε στη γλώσσα και τον _τεμπέλη_ και το _τεμπελίκι_ κ.ο.κ. Καλά όμως έκανες και έφερες αυτές τις πληροφορίες γιατί θα μπορούμε μετά να δούμε τις λέξεις σε δύο κατηγορίες: όσες ήρθαν με το λίκ(ι) τους και όσες φτιάξαμε εμείς (και δεν τις έχουν οι γείτονες).


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο να βάλεις στον κατάλογο και τις λέξεις που ήρθαν με το λίκι τους, και να τις διακρίνεις με αστερίσκο, ας πούμε. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά για να μη δίνει εντύπωση ότι έχει κενά ο πίνακας.

Βάλε και το ζαριφιλίκι/ζαριφλίκι (κομψότητα)

Πολύ σπανιότερο από το -λίκι είναι το -λούκι, που το αντίστοιχό του υπάρχει στις τούρκικες λέξεις εκεί που το επιβάλλει η φωνηεντική αρμονία. Μόνο το μαστουρλούκι μου έρχεται πρόχειρα στο νου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Διάβασα σακατιλίκι και κατάλαβα σοκολατιλίκι, και σκέφτηκα πιατέλα με όλων των ειδών τις σοκολατολιχουδιές, Είμαι ανίατη περιπτωση, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2013)

Κι ένα μπεηλίκι να προστεθεί παρακαλώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2013)

Καλή η σκέψη σου, ΝΣ. 
Πλήρης κατάλογος με:

τούρκικες λέξεις σε -λίκι που για μας τουλάχιστον δεν είναι σύνθετες (π.χ. τερλίκι)
άσχετες λέξεις σε -λίκι (π.χ. χαλίκι)
τούρκικες λέξεις σε -λίκι που έχουμε και το θέμα τους (π.χ. ασίκης, ασικλίκι) 
λέξεις σε -λίκι που δημιουργήσαμε στην Ελλάδα (π.χ. αγαπητιλίκι, σταριλίκι)


Υπομονή (να μαζέψουμε και τις συνεισφορές!).


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2013)

Γκουγκλίζεται και το μανατζεριλίκι, και πολύ περισσότερο το οπαδιλίκι


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Πολύ ωραίο νήμα, μερακλίδικο :)...



Ε, να βάλω τότε ένα λίνκι και για το άλλο σχετικό κι ακόμα πιο μερακλίδικο, μήπως πέσει κι εκεί κάνα καινούργιο μεζεκλίκι:

*Τουρκικές λέξεις στην Ελληνική*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

παπατζιλίκι


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

sarant said:


> Πολύ σπανιότερο από το -λίκι είναι το -λούκι, που το αντίστοιχό του υπάρχει στις τούρκικες λέξεις εκεί που το επιβάλλει η φωνηεντική αρμονία. Μόνο το μαστουρλούκι μου έρχεται πρόχειρα στο νου.


Και στο *κουρκουλούκι *(τουρκ. korkuluk) που σημαίνει σκιάχτρο, συχνή λέξη σε μέρη όπως τα Σέρρας κι η Θράκη.


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2013)

Το σλανγκρ έχει πολλά λίκια που δεν είναι στον κατάλογο. Το "κολλητηλίκι" (έπρεπε να είναι κολλητιλίκι) το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ. Μερικά από τα άλλα μπορεί να είναι καλοβυρνιές ή αντχόκ λέξεις, αλλά:

βεγγιλίκι
γιωτιλίκι
γκεϊλίκι
γκεσταρλίκι
γκουριλίκι
καντηλίκια
καριολίκια
καφριλίκι (το ξέρω)
κομμαντιλίκι
κομπλίκι
κοπριτιλίκι
μαϊμουτζιλίκια
ματσκαριλίκια
μπαντιλίκια
μπλιμπλίκια (το τελευταίο είναι βέβαια συμπτωματικά στην ίδια κατηγορία, ή όχι; )


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

sarant said:


> μπλιμπλίκια (το τελευταίο είναι βέβαια συμπτωματικά στην ίδια κατηγορία, ή όχι; )


Ε, ναι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?896-bling-bling&p=8152&viewfull=1#post8152


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2013)

Να φτιάξουμε κι εμείς μια δικιά μας: *το λεξιλογιλίκι*.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να φτιάξουμε κι εμείς μια δικιά μας: *το λεξιλογιλίκι*.


Ή λεξιλογλύκι!


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*...
μουσουλούκι*, από το musluk [1. faucet, tap, spigot. 2. _colloq._ washbasin, lavatory. 3. _slang_ penis, tool, *pecker. (βλ. μαρκούτσι ], που στα ελληνικά σήμαινε στόμιο, κρουνός, αλλά και:



Δουλειά ως το μεσημέρι, μπάνιο στη θάλασσα που μας περίμενε λαχταριστή, ένα γρήγορο πλύσιμο *στο μουσουλούκι, το μικρό δοχείο με το βρυσάκι που κρεμόταν στο βράχο*, δουλειά τακτοποίηση το απόγευμα με τη δροσιά, φαγητό από τις «αποθήκες» της θάλασσας – φρέσκα σπαρταριστά ψαράκια – και αργά το βράδυ ιστορίες δίπλα στη φωτιά που φώτιζε την κατασκήνωση. (http://elliniko-panorama.gr/issues.php?issueId=56)

πάρα πολύ σπάνιο πια (από τον παππού μου το θυμάμαι), αλλά το βρίσκω και σε σύγχρονη χρήση.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Διάβασα σακατιλίκι και κατάλαβα σοκολατιλίκι, και σκέφτηκα πιατέλα με όλων των ειδών τις σοκολατολιχουδιές, Είμαι ανίατη περιπτωση, γιατρέ μου;



Παρηγορήσου, είναι πανδημιλίκι. 

Δαεμά, τι σημαίνει γιαντιλίκι;


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δαεμά, τι σημαίνει γιαντιλίκι;



Έρως μέγας (ανίκατος μάχαν), νταλκάς, μερακλίκι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2013)

Υποθέτω από το 3ο ενικό πρόσωπο αορίστου του ρήματος yanmak (καίγομαι), yandı, από όπου βγαίνουν συνήθως όλα τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά ρήματα, π.χ. σαβουρντίζω, νταγιαντίζω, κλπ.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 25, 2013)

Μαστοριλίκι, τζαμπατζιλίκι, π**στριλίκι.

(σκουλίκι ;;;    )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να φτιάξουμε κι εμείς μια δικιά μας: *το λεξιλογιλίκι*.


Υπάρχουν ευρήματα και για το _μοντιλίκι_ (η ιδιότητα του μοντεράτορα, π.χ. σε φόρουμ).


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 25, 2013)

To μοντιλίκι το ξέρω με άλλη σημασία ( σαν πιο μάγκικη ή έστω αργκοτική εκδοχή της λέξης μόντα).

Επίσης το στροφιλίκι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2013)

Ε να γράψουμε και το παντιλίκι, τότε


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ε να γράψουμε και το παντιλίκι, τότε



They've been drifting...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2013)

τσατσιλίκι


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2013)

*αριστεριλίκι*
https://www.google.com/search?q="αριστεριλίκι"+OR+"αριστεριλίκια"

...Από τα φοιτητικά αμφιθέατρα στα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 80, όπου το «αριστεριλίκι» μερικοί το πούλαγαν με το κιλό...

...εξαργυρώνει τη δόξα του πουλώντας αριστεριλίκια - γιατί έκανε στη Μακρόνησο...
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...s/corpora/corpora/search.html?lq=αριστεριλίκι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2013)

ξεφτιλίκι (που μου φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σαν συνώνυμο της ξεφτίλας)


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 4, 2013)

(μη ρωτήσετε πως) έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σ'αυτό ... Ρίχνω τον πήχη αλλά μου θύμισε το νήμα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2013)

Το *ειδημονιλίκι *και το μπικίνι χαλάουα (ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 14.2.2013)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν βάζω λέξεις που μας ήρθαν έτοιμες μαζί με το lık τους, π.χ. το καλαμπαλίκι, το χαρτζιλίκι, το τσιφλίκι ή το φισεκλίκι.


Μα, το έβαλες...


nickel said:


> υπουργιλίκι
> φισεκλίκι
> χαϊλίκι


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

Αποσαφήνισα στο #4, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανεβάσω την αποσαφήνιση στο #1, γιατί εξουθενώνεται ο άλλος από το διάβασμα και δεν προχωρά παρακάτω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2013)

Τη διάβασα την αποσαφήνιση, αλλά και πάλι μου φάνηκε ότι με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να λείπει από εκεί το φυσεκλίκι. Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει σημασία, παρεξήγηση ήταν και λύθηκε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2013)

sarant said:


> Το σλανγκρ έχει πολλά λίκια που δεν είναι στον κατάλογο. Το "κολλητηλίκι" (έπρεπε να είναι κολλητιλίκι) το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ.


Είδα να γράφουν στο Mega «τα κολλητηλίκια», είδα και στο slang.gr να προτιμούν την ίδια ορθογραφία και ήρθα να πω ότι, όπως γράφουμε _υπουργός_ - *υπουργιλίκι* (παράδειγμα λέξης σε -_ός_ που έχουν και τα δύο λεξικά), έτσι πρέπει να γράφουμε και _κολλητός _- *κολλητιλίκι*. Αλλά με είχε προλάβει ο Σαραντάκος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2013)

Η Τρέμη έχει καθιερώσει και νεολογισμό, _νονιλίκι_, για να μην πει _νταβατζιλίκι_. (Για τέτοια είμαστε, τώρα..)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

...
Funtashlikh - The Turbans






Φαντασλίκι. Το κομμάτι ξεκινάει μετά το δεύτερο λεπτό.


----------



## Neikos (May 22, 2017)

Δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει φυσικά και η "πασίγνωστη" έκφραση *Μαγκιλίκι, τσακαλίκι και κουκουπούρ*.

Χρησιμοποιείται στην περιοχή μου (από τουλάχιστον ένα άτομο) για κάτι τύπους σαν τον Πολάκη ας πούμε. 

Μαγκιλίκι : https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/μαγκιλίκι

Γκουγκλίζεται και το τσακαλίκι, αλλά δίνει λίγα πράματα. 


Όποιος μου πει τι είναι το κουκουπούρ, κερνάω κουρκουμπίνια...


----------

